

US House passes Fed audit bill; measure seen dying in Senate - stfu
http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/07/25/us-usa-fed-audit-idUSBRE86O1IX20120725

======
jebblue
"Some Democrats, generally less critical of the Fed, say such audits would
undermine the Fed's independence and erode market confidence in the central
bank.

"That will politicize the making of such policy, and I think it's a bad way to
go," said Steny Hoyer, the number-two Democrat in the House."

The Senate, if this fails, should be very ashamed and Obama's Administration
should be extremely ashamed; where's the transparency Mr. Obama?

~~~
carsongross
The senate will not pass it, because it is owned by the banks. I doubt it will
even be voted on.

If, by some miracle, the senate did vote on it and pass it, Obama (or Romney)
would not sign it, they would most likely pocket veto it so he didn't have to
answer questions about it. This is because the presidency is also owned by the
banks.

